# 2006 stalling issue.



## Kylev16201 (Jan 23, 2017)

My wife drives a 2006 x trail and has been having stalling issues for a little while now. It happens whether we're sitting still idling, or ripping down the highway at 120km/hour. I'm thinking it's the idle air control motor but lacking the knowledge to get to it and clean it myself. I mean i can replace/repair most things with my cars but I don't know the terminology. I came across a thread here that describes how to get the the iacm and I think I followed but without pictures I'm not sure. 

Any other ideas on what the issue is, or how to get to the iacm would be appreciated.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I think it s more the crank position sensor.
Very common repair on this engine and not a big deal to repair it.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## red626 (Jan 12, 2017)

Could be many different things.

In my past on a different vehicle I had similar symptoms. It turned out in that case to be a fuel delivery issue. The tank had some rust forming inside and was contaminating the fuel. X-Trails have an issue with the fuel filler tube rusting. Any particulate in your fuel will clog your filter and the engine will be starving.

Stalling on a busy highway was a terrible experience. Best of luck with your diagnosis.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with Otomodo, but as Red626 says it could be a few things. It would help if you provided some more information. You must have the check engine light on in your instrument panel. The stored fault code would go a long way in helping you accurately identifying and fixing the problem.
Regarding the fuel filler tube there is an ongoing recall in Canada. You need to check with Nissan and based upon your Vin they can tell if yours is affected. If so they will replace it for free.
.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The xtrail fuel filter looks like this







and you need 20mm of rust to cover it.
There is a rectangle compartment at the bottom of the fuel tank where it sits.
120kmh would take ages to reach with a clogged fuel filter imho.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## Kylev16201 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks otomodo and quadraria10. I finally broke and purchased a code reader. It was the crank position sensor. Replaced it and it not only fixed the stalling issue but everything seems to be running a lot smoother.


----------



## Kylev16201 (Jan 23, 2017)

And thanks to Red262 for the replies.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to hear. Hopefully you read other threads here and got the part number for the discounted kit that contains two of the sensors for both the crankshaft and the camshaft sensor. Many dealer part depts don't seem to be aware of it. Costs less than half what they charge for just one of them if you buy them separately. Its best to replace both at the same time. Cam one is easy as its easily accessible. Whereas the crankshaft one is at the rear of the engine and is hard to get to.

I will repeat it one more time for anyone reading this thread who has a 2005 or 2006 X trail in Canada, or an Altima or Sentra with the QR25DE engine-- If your crankshaft sensor has not been replaced do it. They do fail with age and can make you stall out at the most inopportune time. It can be downright dangerous. The new ones are a redesigned part that should be less prone to cracking and oil fouling which is what causes the original ones to fail.

And for these you are best off using the genuine Nissan sensors.


----------

